# John Deere TRX26



## brodie (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi there. I've been fixing up an older TRX26 and need some opinions on what to do. I recently had it out and started hearing a strange metal on metal thumping/whirling sound coming from some where in the augar area. I don't know if something needs to be tightened or replaced. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

You need to try to isolate the noise first. Another thing. Pull the plug wire and then try to see if either of the augers moves by hand, either forward/backward or side to side. Check for any loosness in the impeller too. Without isolating the noise though it'll be a crapshoot as to guessing what the problem may be. Is it a "light" noise or a heavy sound? 
Check for any foreign material you may have picked up in the auger/impeller too. If it's a whirring sound that'd seem to be from the impeller area.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

sounds like there may be more than one issue. but hard to pin point anything 

any noise without auger engaged?

pull belt cover, move idler bearing away from belt and rotate by hand. any roughness? should be smooth 

check for anything hitting/rubbing first

look for missing/wearing of paint in auger and impeller housings

then if nothing is obviously hitting 1 way to help narrow the area without taking it apart is to get a mechanics stethoscope from harbor freight (4 or 5 bucks). same a a doctors but it has a small metal pipe attached to the end. with auger running touch the end to the different bushings and bearings and you will notice a substantial difference with the bad one. if it is loud enough you would probably be able to feel it in a bearing once you take the machine apart but its nice to narrow it down.


----------



## brodie (Jan 1, 2013)

*Replys*

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. I think I've narrowed it down to the impeller or belts. The impeller will move freely when the blower is turned off. Also I had it out last night and it had next to no power for throwing heavy snow. I'm thinking it's a loose or stretched belt flopping around or spool. I have little experience working on blower so I really don't know where to go next.


----------



## brodie (Jan 1, 2013)

*The results*

Ok. I fumbled my way through it, but I tightened up the belts. Which were loose. Then ran the blower. From what I can tell it seems that the impeller shaft is bent. Dam. Which would make perfect sense why the blower is ready to shake itself to pieces. Is there any way to straighten it? I'm guessing I have to get a new one. Will this destroy the blower if I continue to use it the way it is for this year? Reason being....my garage is unheated and it's fricken freezing out there.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

There is a bearing on that shaft behind the pulley. I would lean towards that being gone rather than the shaft. It should only be an 1hr job and $10-$15 job oh and space header will help.


----------

